# Crabbing from Yak



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone do crabbing from a yak? trot lines, traps? Thought about setting up some traps in the creeks while I fish but wanted to know if anyone tried to crab from it.

How does one unload a crab, I could already imagine bunch of crabs in the cockpit and me dumping.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I've tried..with tha collapsable pots....catchin em is tha easy part.....storin em is anotha story...But I keep a laundry basket I got from the Dolla store ,that I store inside my crate.an crab sides on tha yak....pull crabs up...dump in basket.....

This only works on a less than turbulent current....the crab pot not open correctly.....


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks NS4D... do you just put a float at the end of the line to mark where you put your trap?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dont forget to wear a cup.  

in all seriousness though, i sometimes resort to crabbing if the fishing is off. i end up just grabbing em very carefully w/ pliers and throwing em on ice in the drink cooler. it makes it a lot easier if you can do it in some shallow water and be able to stand out beside the kayak. i can taste em now..


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I imagine you could just get some pool noodles and cut off a section about a foot long then cut a hole in it. Then you can run the line through it without a problem. I think you're supposed to put your name and address and phone number on it to make it official.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

laundry basket w/ flotation and a top...you can tow it behind you...i used a simler set up for wading...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I often trotline or even better dipnet them in th shallows, I put them in my millkcrate with a towel over it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

how do you dipnet in the shallows? Does it involve a net and some type of bait or flash light? Sorry for dumb question, I'm a novice crabber.

Also, what's a trotline?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I look for the crab, or probe for them in the grass with my wire crab net. I do this when the tide is low and the water is clear.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

A dipnet is a net similar to a fish landing net. They usually look like they have a broomstick for a handle and a hoop made of aluminum on the end. The netting material is made out of nylon. The're pretty cheap to purchase. When dipnetting, you can do it at night with a flashlight shining in the water. For some reason, crabs are attracted to the light in the water and will swim to it. When you see them, that is when you scoop them up in your net. You can also throw out a chicken leg on a piece of string and let it sit out there for a minute. Slowly retrieve the chicken leg so you don't knock off teh crab that's eating it. When you get the crab close to the surface, you can scoop them up.

A trotline is a longline that has a bunch of hooks on it. You tie your bait on it at 10 foot intervals. On one end of your long trotline, you will have an anchor, and on the other, you'll have a float. The float will allow you to pick up the line easily. When you get to the float, you slowly take in the line and pick up the crabs that are snacking on the bait.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks johnnyleo


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

no problem.

I suggest you don't catch too many of them if you don't want to clean them for an hour or more. I caught 5 dozen and was cleaning them for 4 hours. But man, those crab cakes were delish!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Try this next time...I clean the crabs I catch before I steam them. Snap the claws off, clean them and rinse them under running water. Throw the claws in the bottom of the pot, add water and vinegar and of course Old Bay with the rest of the crabs on top. When you pick them, there's nothing but crab meat and shell. Goes a lot faster.


----------

